# Toto 3-inch Flush Valve alternatives



## jigs-n-fixtures (Feb 22, 2014)

I have one building that has two Toto toilets, (not sure how that happened on a low bid government contract), and I need to replace the 3-inch flush valves on those toilets. 

At some time in the past, someone installed one of the Fluid Master "Flusher Fixer" 2-inch seat repair kits. Which doesn't actually fit correctly on a 3-inch seat, (Surprise, Surprise, Surprise). So after a few years it started leaking past it. I worked on it last Thursday, and was able to pull the "fix" off, knead the putty/adhesive that was on it until it was soft and reinstall it temporarily. But that is a bandaid and not a solution. 

I'd like to install new a 3-inch valve, and solve the problen correctly. 

So, the question: Do I need a genuine Toto part, or are there others I can use? 

Please remember that the nearest supply house is a minimum five hour round trip away, so I will probably need to order through Amazon, or another online vendor.


----------



## Rex Plumbs (Mar 10, 2014)

Korky makes a 3" universal flush valve. 

And it seems like Keller Supply in Idaho is selling TOTO.
Five hours? 

Can't you pick up a 3" flapper for that thing? I think Ace Hardware has them.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Ace is kinda surprising sometimes. They have some oddball stuff that you can't find anywhere else.


----------



## klempner (Mar 4, 2011)

toto's 3 inch flushvalve i find to be very high quality. i use it for my generic. wont fit AS. amazon all sorts of things constantly.


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Feb 22, 2014)

Tommy plumber said:


> Hello! Introduction Requested An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession) Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. We look forward to your valuable input.


already done a week or so ago

Small petty people have small petty Gods.


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Feb 22, 2014)

Rex Plumbs said:


> Korky makes a 3" universal flush valve. And it seems like Keller Supply in Idaho is selling TOTO. Five hours? Can't you pick up a 3" flapper for that thing? I think Ace Hardware has them.


I'm in Salmon Idaho. 

It's 137 miles one way to Missoula, on US93 over the continental divide at Lost Trail Pass, to the closest, a Ferguson Supply. Google maps says it is 2-hours, 25-minutes each way. 

The next closest is Falls Supply in Idaho Falls, 162 miles, over Gilmore Summit. Google maps says it's 2-hrs, 33-minutes, each way. 

The local Ace will order just about anything, and is willing to go outside of their normal supply chain to get things. The downside is they typically get freight once a week on Wednesday, if you order it by Saturday. So, if I call tomorrow, I'll get it next week. 

The Ace doesn't have any three-inch flappers in stock, and I'm not sure I can get the adhesive from the "fire guy repair", off the original seat well enough that a new flapper will seal. Thus a new assembly. 

I checked and Amazon has the Corky kit. If I order tomorrow we should have it by Friday. 

Thanks for the recommend, and sorry for ranting. It is hard for those who haven't been in booney-booney land to realize the distances I have to deal with. And, the constant frustration of trying to undo twenty years of unskilled maintenance work, that was done before the decision was made to hire tradesmen to do the facility maintenance, instead of just letting the guys on the fire crews do the work. They only had to burn down two buildings by futzing with the wiring before they got to the decision.

Small petty people have small petty Gods.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that big orange and big blue have replacement flappers as well...

Not that it would be any help to you in Salmon...


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Feb 22, 2014)

Finally got out and swapped in the new assembly this afternoon.

Here's what came out: 









The toile works considerably better with the three inch instead of the 1.75-inch that the repair kit resulted in. 

To those who responded, thanks.

Dignity, Honor, and Respect: Even when their, dishonoring disrespect leaves you indignant.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

I hate those things. Amazing that the toilets even pretended to work with those!!


----------

